# A look at the Prize Packs from TBT Fair



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2015)

For those of you wanting to check out the prize pack from TBT Fair, take a look at this video, which was recorded a couple weeks ago as they were being mailed.






The woods explorers are already hard at work putting the map pieces together!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 9, 2015)

1pm music >>
Cheeseburger stationery >>
Apple confirmed >>


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Cheeseburger stationery >>



I still have it because it was too dark to write on.  But mostly I wanted to keep it for myself.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 9, 2015)

did people that purchased/won the prize packs get exclusive woods access?

if so, then screeeeeew youuuuuu


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> did people that purchased/won the prize packs get exclusive woods access?
> 
> if so, then screeeeeew youuuuuu



Run while you still can!


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

Aww ys plooshies.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

It makes me wonder, did you make the stationary or were they taken from in-game (I haven't played all the AC games so I am not sure)?


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd like to thank TBT Fair for existing because without it I would not have Jav's address.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

Tae said:


> I'd like to thank TBT Fair for existing because without it I would not have Jav's address.



Tae and Jav for 2k15's OTP. 

The ship has sailed.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 9, 2015)

cries cause i cant watch the video


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Tae and Jav for 2k15's OTP.
> 
> The ship has sailed.



I hate to sink my own ship but


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

Tae said:


> I hate to sink my own ship but



Ship's already sailed now. Nothing can stop it. Not even Mari.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Ship's already sailed now. Nothing can stop it. Not even Mari.



I'm jumping off the ship.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

Tae said:


> I'm jumping off the ship.



There's a net that catches you. Sorry.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> There's a net that catches you. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 83756



T_T

I'm cutting the net and swimming away and then doing this to the ship.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 9, 2015)

Tae said:


> I'd like to thank TBT Fair for existing because without it I would not have Jav's address.



Who the <censored> are you?!


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Who the <censored> are you?!



Your cousin.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

why didnt u show off ur illegible hand writing??
and where if the .gif snowglobe sticker?? if tbt is rly worth like $2mil like u say u should be able to afford a printer to make .gif stickers smh

also i hope that nookling plush isn't a painted toy!!


----------



## Mario. (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone got there Prize Pack yet? I still haven't gotten mine yet in the mail


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 14, 2015)

Mario. said:


> Anyone got there Prize Pack yet? I still haven't gotten mine yet in the mail


Uh yes, many have. I got it 2 weeks ago and I live in New Zealand.


----------



## Mario. (Feb 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Uh yes, many have. I got it 2 weeks ago and I live in New Zealand.



Great.. something must have happened to my item while being delivered should i contact Jeremy about this?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 14, 2015)

Mario. said:


> Great.. something must have happened to my item while being delivered should i contact Jeremy about this?


IDK its up to you. Maybe depends where you live.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2015)

Mario. said:


> Great.. something must have happened to my item while being delivered should i contact Jeremy about this?



He's the person you would need to contact about it, yes.


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2015)

can i have a prize pack just bcos i am hot?

(asking for a friend)


----------



## Mino (Feb 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> can i have a prize pack just bcos i am hot?
> 
> (asking for a friend)



(It's me, I'm the friend.)


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

ppl who are actually liked got micro collectibles !!!!!! yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It makes me wonder, did you make the stationary or were they taken from in-game (I haven't played all the AC games so I am not sure)?



In game


----------



## Truffle (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm assuming this is what Jeremy used for the AC cards.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/169305823/set-of-10-animal-crossing-stationery?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 17, 2015)

Truffle said:


> I'm assuming this is what Jeremy used for the AC cards.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/169305823/set-of-10-animal-crossing-stationery?


Haha thank you! XD


----------

